# Did i buy a dud? Need help with recent knife purchase



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Jan 6, 2021)

I recently got this kurosaki shizuku from K&S NY. Was really looking forward to it, but was a bit underwhelmed when i received it. The tip seems very round. Are all kurosakis this way or did i get a bad one? Should i send it back?


----------



## Dhoff (Jan 6, 2021)

A quick google seems to indicate it varies.

If unsatisfied, I'd recommend to contact K&S. They are, in my experience, very professional and customer minded.

The pictures on K&S seems to reflect the knife you received pretty well though imo.


----------



## juice (Jan 6, 2021)

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> Are all kurosakis this way or did i get a bad one? Should i send it back?


What did K&S say about it?


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dhoff said:


> A quick google seems to indicate it varies.
> 
> If unsatisfied, I'd recommend to contact K&S. They are, in my experience, very professional and customer minded.
> 
> The pictures on K&S seems to reflect the knife you received pretty well though imo.





juice said:


> What did K&S say about it?


I contacted them this morning and haven’t received a response yet.


----------



## Moooza (Jan 6, 2021)

It's hard to tell with the average image. My 240mm from around 2016 below (next to a Sakai Jikko Akatsuki 210). The Kurosaki's look similar.
I'm guessing yours is a 210mm?


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks fine to me. Very easy to make a tip more pointy.


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Jan 6, 2021)

Moooza said:


> It's hard to tell with the average image. My 240mm from around 2016 below (next to a Sakai Jikko Akatsuki 210). The Kurosaki's look similar.
> I'm guessing yours is a 210mm?
> 
> View attachment 108917


Yes


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Jan 6, 2021)

Runner_up said:


> Looks fine to me. Very easy to make a tip more pointy.


True but it’s also easy to fix a small chip. Doesn’t mean you’d want one in a new knife straight out of the box


----------



## ian (Jan 6, 2021)

There's nothing to fix with this knife...

It looks like K&S has a return policy, although potentially with a 10% restocking fee. If you don't like it, return the knife. But it looks very much like the pic on their website, and these are handmade items so there'll be some small variation. The knife is certainly not a dud, though, and is not misadvertised on K&S.


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 6, 2021)

Severe_wrangler_5813 said:


> True but it’s also easy to fix a small chip. Doesn’t mean you’d want one in a new knife straight out of the box



A chip would be a defect.. This is not a defect.


----------



## nwshull (Jan 6, 2021)

The old adage, no battle plan survives contact with the enemy applies to tips and cooking I think. The most super defined pointiest tip is also the most fragile tip. I don't really think its a defect and if you intend to use the knife, chances are any tip would look like this real fast. This will do most jobs fine.


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Jan 6, 2021)

It looks normal to me, his shizuku bunka's are very pointy but the gyuto is fairly rounded. I found the one I had to be a great performer but I sold it with a matching bunka that I could not get to stop micro chipping.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Normal. They are handmade so expect a little variation knife to knife. Please don't buy a TF.


----------



## Moooza (Jan 6, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Normal. They are handmade so expect a little variation knife to knife. Please don't buy a TF.


Or a Mazaki...


----------



## TB_London (Jan 6, 2021)

I can’t fathom how this is a dud......

It’s almost like saying hey my handmade pizza isn’t a perfect circle, is it inedible?


----------



## parbaked (Jan 6, 2021)

TB_London said:


> It’s almost like saying hey my handmade pizza isn’t a perfect circle, is it inedible?


Pizza Hut Pan Pizzas are ALWAYS round!!


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 6, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Pizza Hut Pan Pizzas are ALWAYS round!!


----------



## slickmamba (Jan 6, 2021)

they use a stamp for the profile, so should should be fairly similar unless the tip was chipping during grinding


----------



## drsmp (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 6, 2021)

that photo angle minimizes curvature towards the tip


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 7, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Pizza Hut Pan Pizzas are ALWAYS round!!


I like square pizzas


----------



## bbrooks008 (Jan 7, 2021)

K-tip mod!
(don't do that)


----------

